# Ergonomic perfection? Yes, at a price. The Linum "Super Balanced" cable



## Sorensiim

_I’ve previously referred to the Linum __Super Balanced __as the Linum __SuperBax__, but Estron had to change the name to __Super Balanced__ to avoid confusion. I apologize for the wall of text. I intended for this to be a couple of quick words about my favorite cable, but then I wanted to explain exactly why it was my favorite cable and one word lead to the next and… well, see below._
  
*A Rambling Introduction*

  
 When I tried the original Linum Bax, I was _very _impressed by the ergonomic aspects of that cable - it felt like my headphones were suddenly wireless. The Linum Bax is so ludicrously thin that you don’t even feel it, even after several hours. This has made it quite popular with stage performers, recording professionals and sleep-deprived keyboard jockey coding monkeys IT specialists such as myself. You see, for me, like professionals in the music industry, wearing headphones for 6-8 hours straight is not “an epic marathon session” but more like “an average Tuesday”. This is also why we (yes, I’m grouping myself with music pros now, I hope some of their coolness and social skills will rub off) tend to favor custom in-ear monitors (CIEMs). An on-ear, closed headphone like the legendary Sennheiser HD25-1 II is great for blocking out ambient noise and feeding you a pretty good idea of what a recording will sound like. They can also take a beating like no other headphone and that’s why they are the de-facto standard for ENG use - news crews in the field are more worried about whether their audio is clipping or not than they are about the subtle nuances in the sound stage that might be affected by changing the veneer on the walls. And they need something that will stay on their ears as they chase a corrupt politician down a hallway or try to keep up with Steve Irwin (R.I.P., you lovable nutjob) when he spots a beautiful, deadly animal in the undergrowth. Comfort, you ask for? Not a priority. The cable? _Stainless steel_, in a robust plastic jacket. At the other end of the spectrum we find headphones like the Sennheiser HD800, Stax SR-007/009 and the top-end Beyerdynamic and Audio-Technica models. These were made for dedicated listening sessions in your favorite, most comfortable chair. Tons of research went into designing headphones that would present the music in the most appealing way, with tons of details and perfect soundstage. For this, the headphones needed to be comfortable and with the R&D driving up the price tag, they had to feel somewhat luxurious too. Cable? Long (so you could lean back and relax), thick and often with a cloth jacket (for that premium feel). These headphones are great for just getting completely lost in the works of Mahler and Berlioz, the impossibly perfect vocals of Rebecca Pidgeon or the amazing sense of ambience from The Köln Concert - for an hour or two. Then the continuous pressure of the ear pads starts hurting, the headband padding starts digging into your skull and your ears might even start to get warm. When long-term comfort is a top priority for you, nothing beats CIEMs. It may seem counter-intuitive that lumps of hard acrylic are more comfortable over time than luxurious pads of ethiopian sheepskin, but they are. Once you get a perfect fit with a CIEM, there is no single point of pressure in your ear. They seal your ear canal, but without exerting outward pressure like the rubber/silicone/foam tips of universal IEMs do. Where universal IEMs have _one-size-fits-most_ body shells, CIEMs are expertly crafted to fit exactly in _your_ concha, so that there is no single point rubbing against your ear. With the weight of the CIEM perfectly distributed over such a relatively large area, you will barely be able to feel them in your ears. Think of it as a 100-pound woman stepping barefoot on your toes vs. the same woman wearing stilettos. Pressure distribution really matters. The cable? Usually something that looks exactly like the cheap cable that comes with just about any other IEM, but it’s thin and it gets the job done. However, with CIEMs often being somewhat expensive, many CIEM owners want them to look and feel as expensive as they are, so they start looking for a big, expensive and flashy looking cable. Big mistake. (I should know, I’ve been there) 
  
 “_But what the hell does barefeet ENG crews in comfortable chairs have to do with IEM cables?_”, I hear you asking. “_Everything_”, I answer. 
  

  
 Sorry about the wall of text, but I had to explain why cable ergonomics can matter quite a bit to some of us. You see, I’ve been so fortunate for the past 5 years that my job has allowed me to wear headphones all day. They serve the deceptively simple purpose of blocking out the office noise and feeding me music, while I do my best to make IT-related problems go away. At first, I went through a number of full-size headphones, but they all got too heavy or too warm or just too annoying after a couple of hours. Then I switched to IEMs and found them to be more comfortable, but still painful after 2-4 hours. I finally saw the light and made the jump to CIEMs. It took a few tries to get a perfect fit with the first set, then I moved on to the next and now I find myself with a set of Noble Kaiser 10, giving me perfect sound and perfect fit. Ahh, perfection! Now I could finally focus on the music and/or my job. Well, if it wasn’t for that hellish torture device known as “memory wire” digging into my skull. Chopping it off helped, but the cable was still a bit stiff and microphonic. Not bad at all, but when you wear something for 8 hours straight, you tend to notice every single little tiny thing. Like the tag in your shirt that you might not notice when you try it on, but after wearing it for an entire day, you’re ready to try gnawing it off. This is why I was so excited when I saw…
*The Original Linum Bax (1,5Ω)* 
  
 Here was a cable unlike anything else. Unlike every single other aftermarket cable, this was incredibly thin and light, instead of big, flashy and stiff. Noticing that it was made by a company not 30 minutes away from where I live, I got in touch with Linum and somehow managed to talk myself into a loaner sample which I promptly re-terminated for use with the Ibasso PB2 balanced amp I was using at the time:
  
 I was completely blown away by how impossibly thin, light and soft this cable was. The final annoyance was gone, no more flies in my ointment: I could no longer feel that I was wearing headphones, even after 8 hours. There was actually only one, single downside to this cable: The sound. Like my comfort issues, this might only be something you notice over time, but the Linum Bax has an internal resistance of 1.5 ohm. Not that much, but with the PB2 it was enough to make a tiny difference. Others reported no audible differences and may have generally considered me to be crazy. This isn’t because I have super-human hearing or the K10 is particularly demanding, but most likely because of physics and a bit of math (sorry). I posted this as a reply to someone worrying about the large number of negative comments about the Linum Bax when used with the Shure SE846:
  
_The SE846 has a 9 ohm impedance, doesn't it? This means that the maximum output impedance at which it can maintain the correct dampening factor is (9/8 = 1.125) 1.125 ohm. The regular Linum Bax by itself has an impedance of 1.5 Ohm which you must add to the output impedance of your source. This means that anything with an output impedance of more than __minus __0.375 ohm will mess with the sound of your SE846 using a Linum Bax. For instance - using my PB2 with my (~40ohm) K10, the Linum Bax had a small, but audible impact on the sound, suggesting that the added 1,5 ohms of resistance pushed it past a certain point. With the AK120II, I don't hear this change, leading me to believe that the total output impedance of my PB2 (Topkit, other buffers, etc) and Linum Bax was >5 ohm. _
  
 No magic, no golden ears or snake oil, just a wee bit of math. You see, for a headphone to behave as intended, the dampening factor needs to be right. For the dampening factor to be right, as a rule of thumb you need an output impedance no higher than ⅛ of the impedance of your headphone. As I explained above, adding 1.5ohms to the effective output impedance is a recipe for disaster when using an extremely low-impedance headphone like the SE846 or can be the proverbial straw on the camel’s back when using an amp with a somewhat higher output impedance like my topkit’ed PB2. I voiced these concerns with Estron, the makers of the Linum cable, and instead of telling me that I was wrong, that my headphones had to be defective or in any other way trying to shift the blame or downplay my issues, they asked me to come by for a chat and perhaps try out some new things they were working on. I won’t bore you with details from that visit, I already did that here. They let me try out a new prototype cable - something thicker than the regular Linum Bax, but still supremely comfortable. Turns out it was the prototype for the
*Linum Super Balanced (0,75Ω)* 
  
 Could this be it? Could it be the perfect cable for Goldilocks me? After two months with this cable as my “daily driver”, the answer is a resounding “_YES, finally!_”. Like the original Linum Bax, it is very flexible and the jacket is much softer and nicer to the touch than any regular plastic could ever hope to be. It’s thicker than the other Linum cables, but not too thick. It’s light, but not too light. The Bax could be somewhat flimsy due to its extremely low weight, but the Super Balanced has enough heft to stay where you put it, without ever feeling stiff or heavy. 
  
 The sound of the Super Balanced? It isn’t there. When used with the Noble Kaiser 10 CIEM and the Astell & Kern AK120II, the Super Balanced just gets out of the way sonically. The original Bax could add an ever so slightly warmer tone to the music, while shrinking the soundstage just a bit - The Super Balanced does no such things. Airy and spacious recordings sound airy and spacious, bad recordings sound bad and the fantastic voice of Rebecca Pidgeon is still the most impressively well-recorded boring thing I have ever heard. The Super Balanced is like an open, unrestricted autobahn for the music to travel along freely without being held back in any way. Nothing added, nothing lost; the ideal transmission.
  
*Verdict - Is this the right cable for you?* Estron have been in business for a long time, but not in the business of aftermarket headphone cables. They’ve been making hyper-specialised wires primarily for use in hearing aids, supplying some of the very biggest names in the industry. You don’t rise to the top of that market by claiming that your proprietary silver/gold/platinum/unobtainum alloy has been cryogenically treated and then braided by virgin nuns under the light of the full moon while in a vacuum, as some aftermarket cable vendors tend to do. Instead, the full technical specs and measurements are freely available on their website. 
  

  
 If you’re looking for a Magic Bullet cable that promises to give you blacker backgrounds, sparklier treble and a sound stage the size of Brazil while looking like a piece of jewelry that you stole from a very successful gangsta rapper, this is not the cable for you. If, however, you want a cable free from snake oil, one that strikes a perfect balance between weight, size and flexibility to give you unsurpassed long-term wearing comfort AND sonically getting out of the way - look no further. There’s just one thing keeping me from recommending this for every IEM user out there: Cost. The Super Balanced is not yet in mass production, meaning that each cable is being built by hand by some very, very skilled, very, very expensive Danish engineers. Where the Linum Bax (R&D in Denmark, mass production in Asia) is selling for ~$99, the Super Balanced is somewhat more expensive. You can sign up for a handmade pre-production special edition, but it will cost you $400. Ouch. I _really _like this cable (otherwise I wouldn’t be wearing out a keyboard writing about it), but if I didn’t have this review sample, I’d most certainly wait for the cheaper mass-produced version of it. If you don’t balk at spending $400 on a cable, however, I highly recommend contacting Estron and signing up for a handmade piece of superb engineering.


----------



## howdy

Good read Sorin! I have the BaX for my JVC HA-FX850 and will be a customer for life! They are very comfortable and the sound did change for me too. I was not a beliver either , but when I switched from stock to the Linum there was an absolute change in sound! I have a distributer less than 5 minutes from my work so it is convienant to pick up a set or a few.


----------



## feverfive

Makes me want to buy IEMs using good ol' 2-pin connectors to give this a try.  I currently use Sony XBA-Z5s, which has special locking MMCX.  I won't use an aftermarket cable (other than Sony's upgrade, which I am using) because they won't have the same locking MMCX (I don't want swiveling MMCX connectors, which have caused some people issues).  I'll keep the .75 ohm cable in mind when/if I get IEMs w/ 2-pin connectors, however.


----------



## howdy

feverfive said:


> Makes me want to buy IEMs using good ol' 2-pin connectors to give this a try.  I currently use Sony XBA-Z5s, which has special locking MMCX.  I won't use an aftermarket cable (other than Sony's upgrade, which I am using) because they won't have the same locking MMCX (I don't want swiveling MMCX connectors, which have caused some people issues).  I'll keep the .75 ohm cable in mind when/if I get IEMs w/ 2-pin connectors, however.



Not saying they will fit your Sonys but my FX850 are MMCX and they fit fine no issues.


----------



## KaminKevCrew

I think what he was talking about was the notch that sony built into their mmcx connectors. That notch prevents the IEMs from rotating around, helping to keep the integrity of the connection over the long term. Without the notch, they would spin freely, and they can wear out faster. It's not so much a matter of whether or not it will fit as it is the durability of the connection over time.


----------



## Sorensiim

feverfive said:


> Makes me want to buy IEMs using good ol' 2-pin connectors to give this a try.  I currently use Sony XBA-Z5s, which has special locking MMCX.  I won't use an aftermarket cable (other than Sony's upgrade, which I am using) because they won't have the same locking MMCX (I don't want swiveling MMCX connectors, which have caused some people issues).  I'll keep the .75 ohm cable in mind when/if I get IEMs w/ 2-pin connectors, however.


 
 Try reaching out to Linum - I've been to their HQ and they have some serious skunkworks action going on. You never know what they might come up with.


----------



## howdy

kaminkevcrew said:


> I think what he was talking about was the notch that sony built into their mmcx connectors. That notch prevents the IEMs from rotating around, helping to keep the integrity of the connection over the long term. Without the notch, they would spin freely, and they can wear out faster. It's not so much a matter of whether or not it will fit as it is the durability of the connection over time.



Oh, I did not know they had a notch. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## feverfive

kaminkevcrew said:


> I think what he was talking about was the notch that sony built into their mmcx connectors. That notch prevents the IEMs from rotating around, helping to keep the integrity of the connection over the long term. Without the notch, they would spin freely, and they can wear out faster. It's not so much a matter of whether or not it will fit as it is the durability of the connection over time.


 
  
 ^^^Yep, that's exactly what I meant.


----------



## doublea71

Any idea how much the mass-produced version will retail for? Hopefully less than half of the hand-made one, but I doubt it.


----------



## acain

Great writing I am getting the MMCX and 2pin, I might have to spring for a balanced cable for my AK100ii.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm a bit lost Sorensiim but I think the following is correct.
  
 Linum line-up:
  
 The regular ones: Vocal / Music / BaX
 The balanced ones, 2.5mm in T2 and Two Pin
 Limited super balanced - under 1 ohm
  
 Is the super balanced as you call it the regular balanced? My balanced Linum's have white plugs, yours seem to be black.
 Is the Limited one, the cable costing hundreds of Euros?
  
 If you or anyone else could clarify/confirm, it would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Cagin

Hmm say I wanted Estron to make a super balanced bax cable for the Layla, could they also keep the bass pot? Or is it exclusive/patented to JH own stock cable?


----------



## Sorensiim

ultrainferno said:


> I'm a bit lost Sorensiim but I think the following is correct.
> 
> Linum line-up:
> 
> ...


 
 It's the rather expensive, limited edition. Sorry for the late reply, but I just had kid #3 so my forum time has taken a drastic hit!


----------



## Ultrainferno

sorensiim said:


> It's the rather expensive, limited edition. Sorry for the late reply, but I just had kid #3 so my forum time has taken a drastical hit!


 
  
 Congrats!!


----------



## drgajet

well, you know how to stop that, kids I mean, haha. Really, congrats, kids are amazing.

Jim


----------



## GuyDebord

I will be writing to Linum today. Hopefully they are able to make the super balanced with a T2 connector.
Thanks a lot for sharing this info.


----------



## Dopaminer

There are stacks of these balanced Linum cables here in Tokyo. . .    Seriously tempted.


----------



## psychik

howdy said:


> Good read Sorin! I have the BaX for my JVC HA-FX850 and will be a customer for life! They are very comfortable and the sound did change for me too. I was not a beliver either , but when I switched from stock to the Linum there was an absolute change in sound! I have a distributer less than 5 minutes from my work so it is convienant to pick up a set or a few.


 
 Howdy, Howdy~
 I just got FX850's and pondering whether the upgraded cable will make an already great set of phones be even better. Sounds like for you the answer was yes.. Could you describe what kind of changes one can expect ? My source is IBasso dx90. Also, which "bax" fits the 850's?
  
 thanks!
 Oleg


----------



## howdy

You will need the MMCX cable.Saying the cable alters the sound is a touchy subject for a few, being I have the same combo as you what I can say is you will REALLY enjoy it. Get it, you will like it!


----------



## psychik

Thanks, howdy 
 Sent warnertechcare a quote request. BTW, where did you buy from?
 Some people noticed a drop in volume when they switched to Bax. That does not concern me much, but reports that it boosts the bass at the expense of treble do. Can you comment on your impressions re. this? Also, there are reports that a 0.5 ohm "super bax" cable is about to be released. Curious if anyone heard much about that. ETA? costs?


----------



## howdy

I bought it at warnertech I actually live right by there so I just went there. Let me know how much he wants for it, he did not seem so sure of his prices and if he asks how much you have seen them for just say 50.00!


----------



## psychik

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sorensiim

psychik said:


> Thanks, howdy
> Sent warnertechcare a quote request. BTW, where did you buy from?
> Some people noticed a drop in volume when they switched to Bax. That does not concern me much, but reports that it boosts the bass at the expense of treble do. Can you comment on your impressions re. this? Also, there are reports that a 0.5 ohm "super bax" cable is about to be released. Curious if anyone heard much about that. ETA? costs?


 
 This review (first post in the thread) is about the low-ohm "Super Bax" so those reports are correct


----------



## acain

Has anyone done measurements before and after switching cables.


----------



## twister6

Since there has been a very thorough coverage of this new Super Balanced BaX from Linimum, I'm not going into my usual multi-page rambling.  Sorensiim done a great job doing that already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What I wanted to do is to add a few of my closeup shots so you can see comparison between BaX, Balanced Bax, and Super Balanced Bax in more details, and offer a few impressions.
  

  

  

  

  

  
  
 I already reviewed regular BaX, you can read my impressions by following a link in my sig.  Don't want to rehash it, but since I had a recent opportunity to review AK120ii, it gave me a chance to compare a sound using 2.5mm TRRS balanced output of A&K DAP.  When it comes to Linum BaX 3.5mm vs Balanced BaX 2.5mm, to my ears sound signature was nearly the same and the only benefit I heard was in a little bit of soundstage expansion due to balanced wired architecture where in my opinion with a DUAL dac of AK120ii there is a better control of L/R separation.  Of course, this difference could be perceived as very subtle and limited by capabilities of your IEMs as well as your own personal hearing  preference.
  
 Going to Super BaX, where I used A83 and UM Pro 50 for testing, I was pleasantly surprised since I always referred to BaX as a "magic" EQ booster where you have to be careful regarding which headphones you use it with due to low end "slam".  BaX worked great with A83, but was overwhelming with UM Pro 50.  Super Balanced BaX actually tighten the low end, making it more controlled, even a slightly better separation from lower mids, and not as boosted as it was with a regular BaX.
  
 In my opinion, once Linum gets this cable into factory production, instead of a hand made samples they have now (at a rather high price), it will be a great alternative to drive your IEMs from 2.5mm balanced HO of AK and soon to be released FiiO X7.  Plus, as much as I enjoy how thin the original BaX is, I found a thicker braided structure of Super BaX to be more appealing!


----------



## Cagin

twister6 said:


> Since there has been a very thorough coverage of this new Super Balanced BaX from Linimum, I'm not going into my usual multi-page rambling.  Sorensiim done a great job doing that already
> 
> What I wanted to do is to add a few of my closeup shots so you can see comparison between BaX, Balanced Bax, and Super Balanced Bax in more details, and offer a few impressions.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics twister6
Any chance of adding a macro shot of the super balanced next to regular one? After comparing your photos and those of Soren's, am I wrong or are the super balanced whiter, and seem devoid of those tiny blue and red tinted specs the regular Linum cables have (visible strands of copper?)? Anyhow they look nice a la pure silver style.


----------



## twister6

cagin said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > Since there has been a very thorough coverage of this new Super Balanced BaX from Linimum, I'm not going into my usual multi-page rambling.  Sorensiim done a great job doing that already
> ...


 
  
 Uh, you figured out I was using my phone camera   Sorry, my regular camera is broken, planning to get a new one over the weekend.  Will take and post more macro-shots early next week.


----------



## twister6

cagin said:


> twister6 said:
> 
> 
> > Since there has been a very thorough coverage of this new Super Balanced BaX from Linimum, I'm not going into my usual multi-page rambling.  Sorensiim done a great job doing that already
> ...


 
  
 Borrowed my wife's DSLR camera, and took a few close up shots.  Btw, i really like how in Super Balanced BaX they marked mmcx connector with blue/red ring to id L/R sides.


----------



## Cagin

guydebord said:


> I will be writing to Linum today. Hopefully they are able to make the super balanced with a T2 connector.
> Thanks a lot for sharing this info.


 
 Guy, how did they respond?
  
 I also contacted Estron (Heidi Vesth). I had tons of questions our exchange took about 2 weeks. Anyhow, she told me that the Super BaX's thicker AWG and double wire count made it impossible to work with the T2 connector; and therefore were looking into other solutions (didn't specify, which is normal due to R&D etc.)  I asked that since I was interested in the ACS Encore ciem. I always wanted to have a 6-8wire flat/square braid cable for aesthetics, but I need to watch out the weight since it's for a ciem and not a can. So this ruled out the Encore for me sadly.
  
 I've ordered an Earwerkz Legend Omega last night, and while I still have cold feet issue with my decision; I'm gonna try to convince Heidi to allow a commission for a Super Balanced BaX SPC (Heidi said pure silver wasn't possible at this time) 2pin / 3.5mm TRRS for Sony ZX2, 6 wires if possible, if not then one just like Twister6/Soren, 4 wire.
  
 I hope Estron would accept making one. I've already signed up for the waiting list for the Super BaX 100 limited edition production. She said it was non-binding. Would only contact each person once 100 is reached. I know it's 350euro tax/ship excl due to Denmark labor/workmanship costs. I'm fine with it.
  
 By the way, about the ultra-thin cable Noble Audio offers on their site, the specs from what I gathered from the goolge translated version of this review here makes me wonder who made them? Wagnus jp ?   http://forum.avmania.e15.cz/viewtopic.php?f=1874&t=1231835 
 Soren, how do you find them compared to Linum's ? If I recall you had them  http://www.head-fi.org/t/684787/noble-audio-the-wizard-returns/6930#post_11082473
 If Estron declines my cable commission request, maybe I can contact that other one.
  
 The Earwerks Legend R has an impedance of 28 ohms @ 1 kHz, with a sentivity of 118 dB @ 1 kHz. The specs of the Omega found at the Music Sanctuary store say, impedance:  25 ohms @ 1kHz, sensitivity: 119 dB @ 1kHz.
 From the recurring feedbacks, it seems the Legend picks up hiss quite easily, so I was worried about picking the normal Linum BaX option. Earwerkz also proposes the BTG Starlight cable (<1 ohms if not mistaken) for $115.
  
 Any input's most welcomed.


----------



## Sorensiim

cagin said:


> By the way, about the ultra-thin cable Noble Audio offers on their site, the specs from what I gathered from the goolge translated version of this review here makes me wonder who made them? Wagnus jp ?   http://forum.avmania.e15.cz/viewtopic.php?f=1874&t=1231835
> Soren, how do you find them compared to Linum's ? If I recall you had them  http://www.head-fi.org/t/684787/noble-audio-the-wizard-returns/6930#post_11082473
> If Estron declines my cable commission request, maybe I can contact that other one.


 
  
 Noble's cables are made by an undisclosed partner, the same guys who makes all their cables. On top of that, they have a relatively new partnership with Wagnus JP. I did indeed try the Noble super thin cable and (surprise!) it felt and looked like a thinner version of their stock cable - which it is. Less durable, but lighter and more flexible. Regular Linum Bax is still the king of ultimate comfort, but I found the Noble cable to impact the sound less. The Super Balanced is still the ultimate combination of SQ and comfort, with the price being the only downside. Let's hope they get that mass production rolling soon!
  
 If you want to try the skinny Noble cable, I'm pretty sure you can order it straight from their web shop or reach out to Brannan and he'll help you out


----------



## vhsownsbeta

I just contacted Heidi and have been added to the list. 20/100 sign-ups...


----------



## mscott58

Guys - First post on this thread, but in preparation for the (eventual) delivery of my Geek Wave XD256 Signature CF I was thinking about what balanced cable to get to hook up the 3.5mm TRRS to my K10's. I'm currently using the Noble Ultra-thin and like it's flexibility and light weight. 
  
 Sorensiim's review has me thinking about the Linum Super Balanced, assuming they'd do a 3.5mm TRRS to a 2-pin. 
  
 Any thoughts?


----------



## twister6

mscott58 said:


> Guys - First post on this thread, but in preparation for the (eventual) delivery of my Geek Wave XD256 Signature CF I was thinking about what balanced cable to get to hook up the 3.5mm TRRS to my K10's. I'm currently using the Noble Ultra-thin and like it's flexibility and light weight.
> 
> Sorensiim's review has me thinking about the Linum Super Balanced, assuming they'd do a 3.5mm TRRS to a 2-pin.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
  
 Super Balanced BaX is 2.5mm, designed with A&K in mind   I'm not aware Linum is going to make 3.5mm balanced wired version.  I'm surprised LH guys decided to go with 3.5mm balanced connector, like in GeekOut V2 and upcoming GeekWave (isn't GW due for release toward the end of this year or beginning of next year?).  If you don't want to deal with any connectors/adapters, the only 3.5mm balanced IEMs I'm aware of is made by HiFiMAN, their RE400B and RE600, both 3.5mm balanced wired.  RE600 supposed to be really good and super discounted now, down to under $200.


----------



## twister6

Since I still have my hands on a loaner of Linum Super Balanced BaX cable as well as AK120ii, I try to take an opportunity every time I'm reviewing a new pair of IEMs to test and to compare Linum cables.  Working on review of W60 right now, and I thought to share with you a few of my impressions while testing W60 and AK120ii using BaX, Balanced BaX, and Super Balanced BaX cables.
  

  
 BaX (baseline): a typical Westone warm, smooth, and detailed signature sound, with a great extension, punchy bass with a nice sub-bass support (bass is a bit elevated in comparison to stock Epic cable), clear and detailed mids that sound very smooth and organic rather than analytically bright, and smooth treble with a bit of roll off.
  

  
 Balanced BaX: low end becomes a little tighter, with a bit more sub-bass rumble; also upper mids now sound just a touch brighter which gives them a more forward perception.  Soundstage stays the same.
  

  
 Super BaX: low end is still tight and equally articulate, but sub-bass rumble went down in comparison to Balanced BaX, it actually feels more balanced now without sounding exaggerated (how it was with Balanced BaX and regular BaX).  Mids are a bit more forward and have more clarity (in comparison to BaX and Balanced BaX).  Sound is definitely more balanced in comparison to both BaX and Balanced BaX.
  
 Overall, AK120ii is not the best source for W60 to begin will since it's neutral/warm by nature which doesn't have a good synergy with warm IEMs like W60.  But Super BaX balances it out nicely by opening up a sound, improving dynamics, and also improving retrieval of details without changing a sound sig too drastically - a subtle but noticeable change.  Out of three cables, I definitely prefer Super Balanced, but you have to keep in mind a rather steep introduction pricing which is in a territory of diminishing returns...


----------



## Linum

Just to let you all know, we are now sponsoring this site. Thus, we can hopefully help you guys out here should you have specific questions. Just ask, we will be around. 

  
 Due to the very strong interest in this cable, we are currently looking into the possibilities of mass producing the Super BaX/Balanced. As soon as we have news on the progress of the Super BaX/Balanced we will let you know.


----------



## Cagin

linum said:


> Just to let you all know, we are now sponsoring this site. Thus, we can hopefully help you guys out here should you have specific questions. Just ask, we will be around.
> 
> 
> Due to the very strong interest in this cable, we are currently looking into the possibilities of mass producing the Super BaX/Balanced. As soon as we have news on the progress of the Super BaX/Balanced we will let you know.


 
 Is there any change of commissioning a Super BaX or Super Balanced now instead of waiting for the Wish List to reach 100 signees? I mean accepting the higher cost and all of making it now in Denmark?


----------



## obsidyen

linum said:


> Just to let you all know, we are now sponsoring this site. Thus, we can hopefully help you guys out here should you have specific questions. Just ask, we will be around.
> 
> 
> Due to the very strong interest in this cable, we are currently looking into the possibilities of mass producing the Super BaX/Balanced. As soon as we have news on the progress of the Super BaX/Balanced we will let you know.


 
  
 Hi. Will you make a cable Super BaX cable that works with iPhone? Also I'd appreciate 3 button inline control for Apple products.


----------



## Linum

cagin said:


> Is there any change of commissioning a Super BaX or Super Balanced now instead of waiting for the Wish List to reach 100 signees? I mean accepting the higher cost and all of making it now in Denmark?


 
  
 Not being able to build to individual orders, this will unfortunately not be possible. Also, in addition to finding out what it takes to mass-produce the Super BaX we are working on some improvements based on the feedback we get from beta-testers. We have only made a limited number of first version prototypes, and only have a few left for internal purposes. Yet, send us a PM with your preferences and we will check if perhaps at least you can borrow one until the Super BaX is ready. That is if borrowing one is acceptable ./Heidi


----------



## twister6

linum said:


> cagin said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any change of commissioning a Super BaX or Super Balanced now instead of waiting for the Wish List to reach 100 signees? I mean accepting the higher cost and all of making it now in Denmark?
> ...


 
  
 Hi Heidi, I assume those are aesthetic improvements rather than something affecting sound quality?  I think Super Bax is near perfection.  Maybe it would have been nice to see a regular 3.5mm TRS connector version, as you aware it's still a dominant DAP HO connection.


----------



## fnkcow

linum said:


> Not being able to build to individual orders, this will unfortunately not be possible. Also, in addition to finding out what it takes to mass-produce the Super BaX we are working on some improvements based on the feedback we get from beta-testers. We have only made a limited number of first version prototypes, and only have a few left for internal purposes. Yet, send us a PM with your preferences and we will check if perhaps at least you can borrow one until the Super BaX is ready. That is if borrowing one is acceptable ./Heidi


 
 Hi Heidi, sign me up for the 100-person Wish List. Looking forward to mass production of the Super BaX


----------



## Dopaminer

Any chance of a 2.5mm L-plug for the super bax ?  That straight plug is the only negative for me on the Bax balanced.  My AK120ii is often in my pocket, and I really need a low-profile, 90° plug . . .


----------



## Linum

obsidyen said:


> Hi. Will you make a cable Super BaX cable that works with iPhone? Also I'd appreciate 3 button inline control for Apple products.


 
  
 Hi. The Super BaX 3.5 TRS works with iPhone. It is not very likely though that our Linum cables will be equipped with inline control nor microphone.


----------



## obsidyen

linum said:


> Hi. The Super BaX 3.5 TRS works with iPhone. It is not very likely though that our Linum cables will be equipped with inline control nor microphone.


 
 Thanks for the reply, good to hear we'll have a regular version cable. I just prefer using iPhone for portable music and so don't need or want a balanced cable. That said, it'd be really amazing if we could add iPhone mic and volume up/down buttons as an option. Unlike what many people think iPhone is used by many audiophiles (check the iPhone 6 thread) and is considered to be very neutral and Hi-Fi sounding. It's got more than enough power for portable headphones/IEMs too. I think there's a big market for aftermarket cables with iPhone inline remote. With the upcoming Apple Music service, this market will become bigger. It'd be really great if you guys consider adding an iPhone control option.


----------



## Linum

twister6 said:


> Hi Heidi, I assume those are aesthetic improvements rather than something affecting sound quality?  I think Super Bax is near perfection.  Maybe it would have been nice to see a regular 3.5mm TRS connector version, as you aware it's still a dominant DAP HO connection.


 
  
 Hi twister6 . We are happy you like our Super BaX as it is. Indeed it is mainly aesthetic. We will not make any changes that will affect sound quality. The Super BaX prototype was - and probably will be - made with a 3.5 TRS and 2.5 TRRS connector. As with anything else all depends on demand.


----------



## Linum

dopaminer said:


> Any chance of a 2.5mm L-plug for the super bax ?  That straight plug is the only negative for me on the Bax balanced.  My AK120ii is often in my pocket, and I really need a low-profile, 90° plug . . .


 
  
 One of the possible improvements we are working on based on feedback is exactly this


----------



## Linum

obsidyen said:


> Thanks for the reply, good to hear we'll have a regular version cable. I just prefer using iPhone for portable music and so don't need or want a balanced cable. That said, it'd be really amazing if we could add iPhone mic and volume up/down buttons as an option. Unlike what many people think iPhone is used by many audiophiles (check the iPhone 6 thread) and is considered to be very neutral and Hi-Fi sounding. It's got more than enough power for portable headphones/IEMs too. I think there's a big market for aftermarket cables with iPhone inline remote. With the upcoming Apple Music service, this market will become bigger. It'd be really great if you guys consider adding an iPhone control option.


 
  
 It is not in our roadmap for now, yet we appreciate the input, and will definitely put it on our list to consider. Tnx


----------



## obsidyen

linum said:


> One of the possible improvements we are working on based on feedback is exactly this


 
 Indeed a right angle plug option would be very nice.


----------



## mscott58

Also would be great to have the Super Bax in 3.5mm TRRS for the upcoming Geek products that will be balanced and use this connector. Thanks!


----------



## Linum

mscott58 said:


> Also would be great to have the Super Bax in 3.5mm TRRS for the upcoming Geek products that will be balanced and use this connector. Thanks!


 
  
 We will put it on the wish list. Thanks for input!


----------



## Linum

fnkcow said:


> Hi Heidi, sign me up for the 100-person Wish List. Looking forward to mass production of the Super BaX


 
  
 Hi - please send en e-mail to info@linum.dk with your preferences. 3.5 TRS / 2.5 TRRS and connector type (T2/2-Pin/MMCX). Then we will get you on the SuperBaX limited edition 100 list.


----------



## rmullins08

mscott58 said:


> Also would be great to have the Super Bax in 3.5mm TRRS for the upcoming Geek products that will be balanced and use this connector. Thanks!


 

 Just came to this thread to see if this was brought up.  Got the Geek Out V2 coming soon and will be looking for a balanced cable.  Love my BaX, so a balanced one certainly makes sense.


----------



## twister6

rmullins08 said:


> mscott58 said:
> 
> 
> > Also would be great to have the Super Bax in 3.5mm TRRS for the upcoming Geek products that will be balanced and use this connector. Thanks!
> ...


 
  
 Just keep in mind, GOV2/GOV2+ uses 3.5mm balanced, while Balanced/Super Balanced BaX is 2.5mm TRRS A&K style.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

linum said:


> Just to let you all know, we are now sponsoring this site. Thus, we can hopefully help you guys out here should you have specific questions. Just ask, we will be around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Any updates on a retail version of Super Bax? I am still very interested in buying two cables...


----------



## Cagin

vhsownsbeta said:


> Any updates on a retail version of Super Bax? I am still very interested in buying two cables...


 
 Estron Linum's gonna be at the London CanJam so we'll get to test them, and hopefully get a firm date or pre-order.


----------



## angelo898

would be nice to get an update on this


----------



## Linum

Check out our recent newsletter if you want to know the most recent details of the Super BaX: http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=e565ea40b53350d10ed9e55a6&id=aaaa3d62a6&e=691ab755e0
  
 Briefly: Estimated sales release end 2015 - we will post as soon as we know more. Estimated retail price €250 excl. VAT and shipping.
  
 We will be at CANJAM London bringing our refined Super BaX prototype. Hope to see you there!


----------



## vhsownsbeta

linum said:


> Check out our recent newsletter if you want to know the most recent details of the Super BaX: http://us9.campaign-archive2.com/?u=e565ea40b53350d10ed9e55a6&id=aaaa3d62a6&e=691ab755e0
> 
> Briefly: Estimated sales release end 2015 - we will post as soon as we know more. Estimated retail price €250 excl. VAT and shipping.
> 
> We will be at CANJAM London bringing our refined Super BaX prototype. Hope to see you there!




Thanks for the update. I can't wait for Super Bax!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Have been mostly using the Linum cables for the last months, mostly the balanced and BaX version. I look forward to hearing the SuperBaX.
 I have to admit the price, which I only just discovered, had me surprised for a bit


----------



## vhsownsbeta

ultrainferno said:


> Have been mostly using the Linum cables for the last months, mostly the balanced and BaX version. I look forward to hearing the SuperBaX.
> I have to admit the price, which I only just discovered, had me surprised for a bit




Yes, the price is pretty high. Initially they were handmaking them, but now that they are entering production I had thought the price would come down a bit. It gets worse when you have more than one set of iems! Anyhow, for me this is the final 'piece of the puzzle' so I just have to trust that they will be durable and look at it as an investment.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Yay!


----------



## cho8

Still no news on when these might be in production?


----------



## Linum

Hi there - we still aim for end of 2015 - December. We will post info as soon as we have a release date.


----------



## cho8

Thanks for the info. Really looking forward to getting them


----------



## Ultrainferno

My prototype is going back to Denmark tomorrow


----------



## Linum

Hi guys!
  
 We will pre-launch the Super BaX FitEarPlug at the Fujiya Avic Headphone Festival this weekend. For more information, check our newsletter: goo.gl/uDFTzm
  
 We will post news here soon re: release date.
  
 Have a great weekend!


----------



## Linum

We are overwhelmed by the positive attention our Super BaX has received since the very first introduction. Thank you so much!
  
 Aiming for the ultimate quality level for our up-coming Super BaX, we have decided to postpone release date with one-two months. Thus, we expect to release the Linum Super BaX with MMCX and T2 plugs in February 2016 (with 3.5 TRS and 2.5 TRRS). Want to be sure you do not miss the release date – be sure to stay updated through our Linum Exclusive newsletter. You can sign up here, if you have not already joined the “club”. We will post here as well!
  
 The 2-Pin plug requires a specific production setup, thus we do not quite yet have an updated release date for this version. We will do our best to search for a solution that can live up to our high quality requirements and hope to be able to release it shortly after the MMCX and T2 connector. We will keep you updated.
  
 Some of you have requested other plugs and terminations – e.g. 3.5 TRRS – please be patient! We list all enquiries and should sufficient demand be there, we will of course consider it for our roadmap. We appreciate your input very much!
  
 We really want to get this super upgrade cable to you fastest possible, yet we will not compromise on quality. If you want more information about the Super BaX, you can find information here.
  
 Btw. if you cannot wait and want to test one of our other Linum cables – or just need an extra cable, you can save 30% on all Linum cables in our online shop – limited time only - expires 30.11.2015 10.00AM CET.


----------



## twister6

@Linum : Heidi, thank you for the update!  May I suggest to look into a simple 2.5mm TRRS (female) to 3.5mm (male) TRS adapter (balanced to unbalanced) as an option for people to be able to buy one cable and one adapter instead of 2 separate cables.


----------



## Linum

@twister6 : Great suggestion, and we would love to develop high-quality adapters for audio cables, yet this requires equipment that we do not have at the moment. We could of course purchase some, and just providing it as an option, yet we do not know the quality of the adapters out there? Anyone recommendations? We are open for input


----------



## vhsownsbeta

twister6 said:


> @Linum
> : Heidi, thank you for the update!  May I suggest to look into a simple 2.5mm TRRS (female) to 3.5mm (male) TRS adapter (balanced to unbalanced) as an option for people to be able to buy one cable and one adapter instead of 2 separate cables.






linum said:


> @twister6
> : Great suggestion, and we would love to develop high-quality adapters for audio cables, yet this requires equipment that we do not have at the moment. We could of course purchase some, and just providing it as an option, yet we do not know the quality of the adapters out there? Anyone recommendations? We are open for input




The plussound micro series are (expensive but) nice.

http://www.plussoundaudio.com/customcables/interconnect.html

Examples here...

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.776517662392537.1073741832.382809355096705&type=3


----------



## Ultrainferno

$75


----------



## vhsownsbeta

ultrainferno said:


> $75




As I said, expensive. OTOH, we are already discussing a €250 cable here


----------



## Ultrainferno

I agree, I have the SuperBax Propotype and it's great. I have bought the Plussound adaptor actually but the last adaptors I bought, I got on ebay from China for 25$


----------



## twister6

Well, the price of the adapter will also depend on quality and length of the wire interconnect. Keep the wires as short as possible and don't use anything fancy, thus a cost will be kept down to connectors and the labor. Under $20-$25 sold in volumes sounds reasonable and cheaper than buying another cable with a different plug.


----------



## Linum

Just a brief update. Production equipment for the Linum Super BaX has now arrived. We need to do some testing and to clear some important details before the perfect Super BaX is ready. Thus, sales release will be May 2016, exact date not quite ready yet. Thanks again for your patience, have a great weekend!


----------



## Cagin

linum said:


> Just a brief update. Production equipment for the Linum Super BaX has now arrived. We need to do some testing and to clear some important details before the perfect Super BaX is ready. Thus, sales release will be May 2016, exact date not quite ready yet. Thanks again for your patience, have a great weekend!


 
 Would that release period also included this type:  2.5mm TRRS Balanced, 2pin ?


----------



## Linum

cagin said:


> Would that release period also included this type:  2.5mm TRRS Balanced, 2pin ?


 
  
 Sorry, should have provided more details. The Super BaX with MMCX/ T2 plug and 3.5 TRS/2.5 TRRS termination will be released in May. Though we hope the 2-Pin/FitEar will follow shortly after, we do not know yet. The 2-Pin requires additional tools that we do not have at the moment. That said, we have experienced great interest for the 2-Pin Super BaX and we will do our best to get it to you as soon as possible.


----------



## Linum

Custom cable, official Linum reseller, will be representing Linum at the headroom show in London/UK end of this week. Super BaX prototypes will be available for testing. MMCX, T2, 2-Pin, FitEar. All except for 2-Pin with 3.5 TRS and 2.5 TRRS (2-Pin currently only available with 3.5 TRS).


----------



## Cagin

I'm grateful to Linum and Allan Sørrig I got to hear the Super Bax and Balanced at CanJam London back in August [T2 / 3.5mm TRS and  T2 / 3.5mm TRRS for Sony ZX2]. Sure it will be a year since me and others are waiting for the Super Bax/Bal, but by all means take more time for a proper connector to ensure 99% reliability with the thicker 4 conductors. 250eur for 4 conductor SPC is not cheap. But the comfort and low profile factor is good enough for me to make it worthwile.
  
 I understand 3.5mm TRRS is not planned for production at the moment. When you take into consideration that Linum doesn't build on demand basis but more mass production, that 3.5mm TRRS termination would feel too much 'niche' to be successful.
  
 I'll probably just wait for the 2pin 2.5mm TRRS Super Balanced. Not sure I'm tempted enough to get the 3.5mm TRS Super Bax. Cowon Plenue D / Empire Zeus pairing might change my mind though ^^


----------



## Linum

cagin said:


> I'm grateful to Linum and Allan Sørrig I got to hear the Super Bax and Balanced at CanJam London back in August [T2 / 3.5mm TRS and  T2 / 3.5mm TRRS for Sony ZX2]. Sure it will be a year since me and others are waiting for the Super Bax/Bal, but by all means take more time for a proper connector to ensure 99% reliability with the thicker 4 conductors. 250eur for 4 conductor SPC is not cheap. But the comfort and low profile factor is good enough for me to make it worthwile.
> 
> I understand 3.5mm TRRS is not planned for production at the moment. When you take into consideration that Linum doesn't build on demand basis but more mass production, that 3.5mm TRRS termination would feel too much 'niche' to be successful.
> 
> I'll probably just wait for the 2pin 2.5mm TRRS Super Balanced. Not sure I'm tempted enough to get the 3.5mm TRS Super Bax. Cowon Plenue D / Empire Zeus pairing might change my mind though ^^


 
  
 Thank you, we appreciate your feedback and patience! We will do our very best to make a 99% reliable connection - plug and jack!


----------



## LFC_SL

Having now seen the prototypes i like the new direction with the solid-material jacks as opposed to the current softer jacks. I do really mind the 2-pin will be later than others. Whatever it takes to get it right


----------



## Linum

We will be represented by Jomo Audio at CanJam SG and we have just shipped all our ‪Linum Super BaX‬ prototypes to Jomo Audio including our Test box. This means, you can test the Linum Super BaX against the BaX switching instantly between the two. You will also get the opportunity to test the Super BaX on your own gear. The Super BaX Prototypes are available with MMCX, T2, 2Pin and FitEar connector and all with 3.5 mm TRS and 2.5 mm TRRS. Curious about the Test box? Nathan describes it quite well here http://ohm-image.net/opinion/audiophile/a-new-cable-believer-linnum-cables 

 So drop by Jomo at booth #55 @CanJam SG should you be in Singapore next week (Feb. 20+21)
  
 Have a great weekend! Cheers Heidi


----------



## Linum

lfc_sl said:


> Having now seen the prototypes i like the new direction with the solid-material jacks as opposed to the current softer jacks. I do really mind the 2-pin will be later than others. Whatever it takes to get it right


 
 Thanks for your feedback, we are indeed working on a better jack solutions - including angled jack for the 3.5 TRS.


----------



## tkteo

linum said:


> We will be represented by Jomo Audio at CanJam SG and we have just shipped all our ‪Linum Super BaX‬ prototypes to Jomo Audio including our Test box. This means, you can test the Linum Super BaX against the BaX switching instantly between the two. You will also get the opportunity to test the Super BaX on your own gear. The Super BaX Prototypes are available with MMCX, T2, 2Pin and FitEar connector and all with 3.5 mm TRS and 2.5 mm TRRS. Curious about the Test box? Nathan describes it quite well here http://ohm-image.net/opinion/audiophile/a-new-cable-believer-linnum-cables


 
 I bought a 2pin 3.5mm TRS BaX cable at CanJam SG today. Looking forward to the official release of the Super BaX.


----------



## Ultrainferno

tkteo said:


> I bought a 2pin 3.5mm TRS BaX cable at CanJam SG today. Looking forward to the official release of the Super BaX.


 
  
 Did you get to listen to the prototype SuperBax?


----------



## tkteo

ultrainferno said:


> Did you get to listen to the prototype SuperBax?


 
 haha no I did not. Maybe I am delaying the "poison" to my wallet.
  
 But seriously, so far I don't hear anything substantially different between the Magnus cable and BaX. Usually disclaimer of YMMV applies.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Linum just confirmed. Sales release plan for the different versions available with 3.5 TRS (angled) and 2.5 TRRS termination is as follows:

Linum Super BaX MMCX: May 2016

Linum Super BaX T2: May 2016

Linum Super BaX 2Pin: Not yet decided

Linum Super BaX FitEar: Not yet decided


----------



## masterpfa

linum said:


> Custom cable, official Linum reseller, will be representing Linum at the headroom show in London/UK end of this week. Super BaX prototypes will be available for testing. MMCX, T2, 2-Pin, FitEar. All except for 2-Pin with 3.5 TRS and 2.5 TRRS (2-Pin currently only available with 3.5 TRS).


 
 Drat I bought my Linum Balanced cable for my SE535s at the Custom Cable stand, didn't even realise these were there too, I would definitely given them a run at the time


----------



## Linum

Linum 2Pin Super BaX (prototype) review now available for those interested at http://www.headfonia.com/review-linum-superbax/
  
 by Lieven and Nathan, thanks guys!


----------



## Linum

Hi there.
  
 We will be "walking" at HIGH END in Munich - late Friday and Saturday ... that is Allan will be walking  and he will bring Linum Super BaX. So, if you are in Munich this weekend and interested in trying the Super BaX, send us a private message and we will see if it will be possible to meet up.
  
 Btw. we expect to have good news out regarding the first Super BaX batch very soon ... next week that is


----------



## walbum4262

At the Danish head-Fi meet Sunday the 8th of May it will be possible to test some of the linum cables with 2pin and mmcx connectors.

Pm for more information


----------



## Linum

We are excited that we have come this far - the Linum Super BaX MMCX/T2 3.5mm TRS LIMITED EDITION (100 pcs) will soon be here and available for Pre-ordering now! Check it out http://www.linum.dk/superbax/
  
Have a great weekend!


----------



## RPB65

Quite a long time since May 2016 and still no sign of this cable? Nothing on your website


----------



## Cagin

Gonna be fun waiting for a SuperBax with 4.4mm TRRRS Pentaconn ^^


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm also patiently waiting for this cable in a 2-pin configuration. My old Linum Music is so comfortable but too tangle-prone to use constantly.


----------



## Linum

Hi there
  
 Thank you for your continued interest, we appreciate it!
  
 We will have some news out before Christmas holidays..
  
 Cheers


----------



## Rowethren

Was looking at this cable for use with my Noble K10 CIEMs and I was wondering if anyone had compared this to any of the Toxic cable range (preferably Hydra and Silver Window) as I think getting a lighter cable would be great for comfort!


----------



## walbum4262

rowethren said:


> Was looking at this cable for use with my Noble K10 CIEMs and I was wondering if anyone had compared this to any of the Toxic cable range (preferably Hydra and Silver Window) as I think getting a lighter cable would be great for comfort!




The normal linum bax cable is 1.5ohm and that could impact the bass response on some (c)iems compared to some of the more sturdy copper/silver/hybrid cables that will have less impedance.

The linum super bax that will come out soon are just 2 bax cables merged together in one, so I suspect the impedance will be halved to 0.75ohm 

But nothing currently on the market beats the ergonomics of the linum cable period so if ergonomics are a major factor definitely try it out


----------



## Rowethren

walbum4262 said:


> The normal linum bax cable is 1.5ohm and that could impact the bass response on some (c)iems compared to some of the more sturdy copper/silver/hybrid cables that will have less impedance.
> 
> The linum super bax that will come out soon are just 2 bax cables merged together in one, so I suspect the impedance will be halved to 0.75ohm
> 
> But nothing currently on the market beats the ergonomics of the linum cable period so if ergonomics are a major factor definitely try it out




Well I currently have a Toxic Cables Hydra 18 which is equivalent to 4 21awg cables so it is quite thick but it sounds great. Ideally I would like to not change the sound to much but better ergonomics would be great


----------



## RPB65

linum said:


> Hi there
> 
> Thank you for your continued interest, we appreciate it!
> 
> ...


 

 You don't have long now! C'mon, let's hear something


----------



## Rowethren

rpb65 said:


> You don't have long now! C'mon, let's hear something


 
  
 +1 to that. Seems like they are over a year overdue for release now


----------



## RPB65

@Linum  time is fast leading up to holidays here in the UK! So where is this magical holiday announcement you have for us all?


----------



## Rowethren

rpb65 said:


> @Linum
> time is fast leading up to holidays here in the UK! So where is this magical holiday announcement you have for us all?




+1


----------



## twister6

Well, Linum going to be showcasing SuperBax, both mmcx and 2pin, at Portable Audio Festival 2016 this weekend (12/17-12/18, Booth B1-14) in Tokyo:


----------



## Linum

Hi guys

  

 As twister6 shows, we are one step closer, yet still need some work done. Aiming for the best, no compromises are made. We need the last bits of testing and manufacturing planning to fall into place before we know exact release date. You will hear more next week .

  
 Cheers


----------



## Rowethren

linum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Are you going to be offering different lengths? I am only average height but even then there is no way 127cm will reach from my pocket to my ears without pulling every time I get my phone out. I normally go for around 140-150cm as the perfect length.


----------



## Linum

rowethren said:


> Are you going to be offering different lengths? I am only average height but even then there is no way 127cm will reach from my pocket to my ears without pulling every time I get my phone out. I normally go for around 140-150cm as the perfect length.


 
  
 Standard length is 127 cm. We have for some time now offered the Linum BaX in a different length (162cm), yet experienced only little demand. So as a start, we will only be offering the standard length. Sorry to disappoint you. We will keep your comment and preferred lenght in mind though. If others here have similar experience, we would of course like to hear your opinions.


----------



## RPB65

linum said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hi, Thanks for that info, however can you help me understand why this has taken so long to bring to market? I am asking because there are people on this forum who had one of your Supertax cable on 4th March 2015 (he posted on here), so why has it taken so long from then and they are still not ready?


----------



## walbum4262

rpb65 said:


> Hi, Thanks for that info, however can you help me understand why this has taken so long to bring to market? I am asking because there are people on this forum who had one of your Supertax cable on 4th March 2015 (he posted on here), so why has it taken so long from then and they are still not ready?




( my thoughts having talked quite a lot with estron ) 

The first super bax cables were 100% hand made as a prototype and given to a few select to see how it worked.

And because of all the feedback with there current line up they want to make sure the new bax super cable is more durable, as some of the lineup there is now have a weak spot where the wire inter the 3,5 plug all in all I think they won't compromise with quality and the product has to be 100% perfect before they launch it.

And ones the final product is done a production line as to be made that takes time as well


----------



## Linum

As promised an update on the Linum Super BaX. Please check our newsletter just sent out.
  
 Happy holidays everyone, we wish you all the best for 2017.
  
 Comments are of course welcome, yet we will probably not be able to answer until next year. We will be off for holidays next week recharging for a Super Linum year


----------



## koluludome

Hope it comes to Thailand soon


----------



## Spamateur

linum said:


> As promised an update on the Linum Super BaX. Please check our newsletter just sent out.
> 
> Happy holidays everyone, we wish you all the best for 2017.
> 
> Comments are of course welcome, yet we will probably not be able to answer until next year. We will be off for holidays next week recharging for a Super Linum year


 
  
 Can't wait hear news about the 2-Pin cables. Any updates from the December email?


----------



## RPB65

spamateur said:


> Can't wait hear news about the 2-Pin cables. Any updates from the December email?


 

@Spamateur check out the Linum website where there is an update.


----------



## Spamateur

rpb65 said:


> @Spamateur check out the Linum website where there is an update.


 
  
 None of the info on the site is new. The email from December provides more specific info for folks who have been on the mailing list for awhile. That's really what I was asking about.


----------



## Linum

Some updates including the Super BaX on tour  http://www.head-fi.org/t/835017/linum-update-and-the-new-linum-super-bax-on-tour#post_13250683 Have a nice weekend.


----------



## Spamateur

linum said:


> Some updates including the Super BaX on tour  http://www.head-fi.org/t/835017/linum-update-and-the-new-linum-super-bax-on-tour#post_13250683 Have a nice weekend.


 
  
 Great, thanks much. Will order it as soon as it's available to folks who signed up for the mailing list (signed up a year ago myself!).


----------



## ThomasHK

Hi @Linum
  
 Is the advertised 0.75Ohm impedance for a single channel or loop impedance?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Linum

thomashk said:


> Hi @Linum
> 
> Is the advertised 0.75Ohm impedance for a single channel or loop impedance?
> 
> Thanks!


 
  
 Hi 
  
 Each conductor is 0.75 ohm. 
  
 Cheers.


----------



## RPB65

Well the limited sales sold out so lets hope to some reviews on here please folks!


----------



## WayneWoondirts

This thread has been quiet for too long 

The SuperBaX is today's review over at Headfonia!
https://www.headfonia.com/review-linum-superbax-2/


----------

